# How do you guys do that?



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

1. I'm old and technologically challenged.

2. I'm old.

3. I'm technologically challenged.

And I see all of "you people" putting up screen shots from their phones. How does one do this? Help a geezer out!

I mean, I might post up a pic every once in a while. But I'm more interested in capturing information/evidence.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I only do it when I'm on my PC, easier than trying to do it on the Device.

I upload photo on device to Dropbox (or similar Cloud based application) then on the PC I go to tinypic.com and upload the photo from the Dropbox. Then I post the IMG tag. Done.

You can do the same without the dropbox directly from the device, but it's a pain in the ass. Just faster to do it on the PC.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> 1. I'm old and technologically challenged.
> 
> 2. I'm old.
> 
> ...


What kind of phone to you have? iPhone or Android? If Android, what make/model?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I upload photo on device to Dropbox (or similar Cloud based application) then on the PC I go to tinypic.com and upload the photo from the Dropbox. Then I post the IMG tag. Done.
> 
> You can do the same without the dropbox directly from the device, but it's a pain in the ass. Just faster to do it on the PC.


You say that as if I have a clue as to what you are describing.



DocT said:


> What kind of phone to you have? iPhone or Android? If Android, what make/model?


LG G5. May upgrade to V20, but not sure yet.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> You say that as if I have a clue as to what you are describing.
> 
> LG G5. May upgrade to V20, but not sure yet.


I love my V20!


----------



## bdrannik (Nov 23, 2016)

I do not own an LG G5, but asking Google "How to take screenshot with LG G5?" stated to:

Hold the "Power" and "Volume Down" buttons simultaneously until the screen appears to flash. (you may possibly also hear a camera shutter type sound at this time)

The resulting screenshots should be found in your "Gallery" photo/picture application.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> 1. I'm old and technologically challenged.
> 
> 2. I'm old.
> 
> ...


What phone are you using with Apple press your home one power button at the same time


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

bdrannik said:


> I do not own an LG G5, but asking Google "How to take screenshot with LG G5?" stated to:
> 
> Hold the "Power" and "Volume Down" buttons simultaneously until the screen appears to flash. (you may possibly also hear a camera shutter type sound at this time)
> 
> The resulting screenshots should be found in your "Gallery" photo/picture application.


Tried to do it several times, didn't work. I guess I'll try to find the manual or something.



me2 said:


> What phone are you using with Apple press your home one power button at the same time





DrivingZiggy said:


> LG G5


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

Youtube is best for looking up things like this, The second way is easier.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks! And it still doesn't work. I guess my phone is defective.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Thanks! And it still doesn't work. I guess my phone is defective.


its all about timing. try it a few more times , it doesnt do anything onscreen on mine if it works, you jsut have to go look in your photo gallery. I have some injured fingers so it took me quite a few tries to get it right, it has to be simultaneous.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Woohoo! I was finally able to do it. I wonder if I'll ever be able to do it again...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

try it with power first and holding it down and quick push of the volume button. for iphone its power button held down first with the quick push of the home button.


----------

